# Dutchpharma now Asteroid Biotech



## Sly_S13 (Sep 16, 2022)

Hey guys Ive used Dutchpharma for years and they recently began to market for a new brand or website. Has anyone used their new brand of products? Good to go still?


----------



## AllanG (Oct 6, 2022)

On a recent order the product continues to be labeled the same as before.  The service and shipping were fast and my labs are good.


----------

